# what to do with small unripened apples?



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

My apple tree is somewhere under all that storm fall from a large maple tree. So my question is what can I do with several pounds of small unripened apples?


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well on the plus side ---they are already softened


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I've made apple butter from unripe apples before. It takes a long time simmering them with molasses and brown sugar before the "green" taste fades. You can also use them to make pectin for jams. I think you could also make vinegar with them, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

how do you make Vinegar


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's a good recipe: http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2015/02/how-to-make-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Just use chopped green apples in place of the apple scraps.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i put all the fallen apples on a scale today final count is 18 lbs. i am going to be making a lot of apple butter


----------



## Jamie Sadler (Apr 19, 2017)

you can also make applesauce with them I have done that before. Just add a bit of sugar. And then you can take the scraps and make jelly if you want.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My dad and I used to stab them onto the end of a long green sharpened limb and fling them with a whipping motion. They would fly amazing distances!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd feed them to my pigs,rabbits and chickens


----------



## amymcc (Sep 19, 2015)

I would cut them up and make an apple crisp. With enough sugar and cinnamon and cooking time, you'd think they'd come out pretty good.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Slice them up and dry them into "apple chips"....soak in lemon water the put in dehydrator, screen , or on cookie sheet in oven low heat.

Neighbor had a tree that wasn't sprayed....some were wormy and he just let them fall...
So I salvaged them.....LOL
Tried vinegar once......was doing well outside with a cheese clothe over it...had a "mother" forming....rained and it died......Acid rain?....????


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'd feed them to my pigs,rabbits and chickens


Ditto. I get a 2 gallon bucket and get all the fallen apples from our orchard every day and feed them to the pigs. They love it.


----------

